

Taxi Driver director launching a campaign on KickStarter without Hollywood - mickeyben
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1094772583/the-canyons#1

======
acoyfellow
Taxi Driver rules. Just throwin that out there.

Very interesting to see these tactics be used by bigger names as time goes
on.. The crowdfunding revolution is among us..?

------
rit
Martin Scorcese directed Taxi Driver, and isn't involved in this.

The director of this project, Paul Schrader, was the _screenwriter_ for Taxi
Driver (as well as Raging Bull).

